# PCT question



## Elivo (Apr 16, 2018)

Not asking for a source of any kind first off....question is, is getting stuff for a PCT as much of an ordeal as getting gear?
Do you have to worry about fake shit or having to search high and low to get it?


----------



## stonetag (Apr 16, 2018)

Simple answer, No as far as getting it. I believe correct dosing would be more of a concern than fake PCT meds.


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 19, 2018)

It is easier to find.  But you always have to worry about using a reputable source.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 19, 2018)

Megatron28 said:


> It is easier to find.  But you always have to worry about using a reputable source.



x2x, but watch out for the mail order spots.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Not asking for a source of any kind first off....question is, is getting stuff for a PCT as much of an ordeal as getting gear?
> Do you have to worry about fake shit or having to search high and low to get it?


anybody here will tell you about all day chemist of reliable pharmacy Rx, its not against the rules since they are RX based, well technically at least


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

What exactly are u looking for.?


----------



## Elivo (Jun 16, 2018)

Yaya said:


> What exactly are u looking for.?



Probably just AI, and still not for a while though, was just getting info.


----------

